# Source for ferrule horn



## tostadas (Jun 21, 2021)

I'm planning on trying my hand at making some new handles. Where is a good source for purchasing horn material for ferrules?


----------



## Midsummer (Jun 22, 2021)

There is a bunch on e-bay. I have never bought it, but started the research and found a bunch of options.


----------



## birdsfan (Jun 22, 2021)

I get mine on e-bay. Feel free to DM me and I will look up the specific seller for you.


----------



## madmotts (Jul 22, 2021)

@birdsfan is there a discussion in KKF about how to make the horn ferrule? Looks like there are different techniques


----------



## birdsfan (Jul 23, 2021)

I don't know that there is a discussion about making them. There have been some threads about general handle making techniques, ie slotted dowel vs drilling all the way through. I think most "after market" handle makers do not make them the same way Japanese craftsmen make a traditional ho-wood handle. 

There are many other handle makers on here who have been doing this longer than I have, being just a hobbyist. That said, there may be better sources of instruction, and it would be valuable to seek out their advice as well. The slotted dowel technique has always worked for me. 

As for the ferrule, this is how I do it:

* I first cut the ferrule to shape, same dimensions as the body of the handle. The length of the ferrule sort of depends on the length of the handle, but generally about 1.25 inches.

* Using a bit the same size as the dowel, drill one side of the horn to a depth about halfway through. It must accommodate the dowel which protrudes from the handle body

* Using a 1/8" bit, drill through the center of your existing hole so on the other side you have a small hole all the way through

* Turn the horn over and try to drill 1/8" holes on either side of the center hole to fit the width of the tang

* Use a needle rasp to enlarge the slot so that it tightly fits the tang of the knife

*Dry fit all the components, the handle body, slotted dowel, any spacers, and the ferrule to the knife to make sure the tang will slide in

I hope that helps a little, and that it is clear. Admittedly, it is 4am here, I awoke too early, slept too little, and have only had about 3 sips of coffee. If none of that made any sense, feel free to DM me and I will try to decode it when fully awake


----------



## Taz575 (Jul 23, 2021)

I would drill the 1/8" hole all the way through the ferrule (after squaring everything up) and then do the larger hole for the dowe, using the 1/8" as the centering mark. Epoxy everything together(drilled ferrule, dowel, handle). Use the 1/8" hole through the dowel as the guide to use a long drill bit to drill into the dowel. I used to shape the handle out after the handle is epoxied together (ferrule/dowel/handle), it helped me get things centered better. Needle rasps on Amazon work pretty well and are cheap and work quick on the soft dowel material. The ones from WoodCraft are a bit better quality, but more expensive. I tried slitting the dowel, but ended up preferring to use a broach and needle rasps once the handle was shaped fully.


----------



## Taz575 (Jul 23, 2021)

Masecraft supply also has a faux horn acrylic material that is a cream with darker tans to it: Alternative Horn


----------

